# Thanks PDC Team!



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Just a note to say thanks to the whole PDC team for a really fun and educational morning.

Jim and Andy had us slipping, sliding, and spinning on the center's driving course.

They had the good sense to move the Hot laps in the M5's to BEFORE lunch.
(I wonder if an "accident" inside the car prompted the change.)

My wife went there reluctantly but was surprised at how fun it was. 
She said she learned quite a bit about how the new car might handle in emergencies.

Thanks again for a good time.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Cool!

Looking forward to our pickup Friday. :bigpimp:


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Erregend said:


> Just a note to say thanks to the whole PDC team for a really fun and educational morning.
> 
> Jim and Andy had us slipping, sliding, and spinning on the center's driving course.
> 
> ...


My wife's the same. Hope to get her behind the wheel. I'm thinking the slipping, sliding, and spinning will be a good experience.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

My wife wanted to just go find a spa and couldn't understand the fascination with the PCD experience.... that was until SHE got behind the wheel and actually did better than her other half (yeah - me) on the polished concrete pad and the ABS turn! She even drove the slalom (but slowish) and had a blast! 

Doug


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Erregend said:


> Just a note to say thanks to the whole PDC team for a really fun and educational morning.
> 
> Jim and Andy had us slipping, sliding, and spinning on the center's driving course.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom :thumbup:

It was great seeing you again. Glad your wife enjoyed it too.

Enjoy your BMW


----------

